# Annie's first trail ride



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations! It seems that under saddle she knows she has a job to do. I like that in a horse.

As far as saddle size, the one that is a tad too big would be my choice. At 2 years old there is little doubt that she will grow both in bone and muscle. I would never go with a smaller one even if my horse was fully developed.


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! My trainer said she is a great horse. I'm going with the larger saddle


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was always told, you can pad up a too big saddle but if its too small its just to small


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

congrats!! i hope you 2 have many wonderful trail rides ahead!!


----------

